# September finds



## Katie Striegle (Aug 16, 2019)

Found some beauties today....
Black trumpets (craterellus cornucopiodes), oysters (pleurotus ostreatus), a giant puffball ( calvatia gigantea), a couple chanterelles (cantharellus), and a small pheasant back ( cerioporus squamosus)

Today was a great day! Highlight was finding my first ever trumpets!!!


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

What county were you in


----------



## Katie Striegle (Aug 16, 2019)

Allegan county and Ottawa county....found the trumpets and chanterelles in Allegan. The rest were in Ottawa.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I think Black Trumpets are even more camouflaged than Black Morels.

The only ones I have ever found were growing next to some chanterelles I was taking a picture of. If it was a snake, it would have bitten me. I'm sure people walk past them all the time without ever being the wiser.

I like to mix them into the Thanksgiving stuffing along with some dried cherries. They're one of the most flavorful mushrooms IMO.

Nice find!


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

PunyTrout said:


> I think Black Trumpets are even more camouflaged than Black Morels.
> 
> The only ones I have ever found were growing next to some chanterelles I was taking a picture of. If it was a snake, it would have bitten me. I'm sure people walk past them all the time without ever being the wiser.
> 
> ...


last year me and my dad picked a 5 gallon bucket of black trumpets in a roadside park there all over when she start looking for him in the right area


----------



## Katie Striegle (Aug 16, 2019)

PunyTrout said:


> I think Black Trumpets are even more camouflaged than Black Morels.
> 
> The only ones I have ever found were growing next to some chanterelles I was taking a picture of. If it was a snake, it would have bitten me. I'm sure people walk past them all the time without ever being the wiser.
> 
> ...


I can’t wait to eat them tonight! Thanks for the idea.....and yes I almost stepped on them.


----------



## Katie Striegle (Aug 16, 2019)

ajc1 said:


> last year me and my dad picked a 5 gallon bucket of black trumpets in a roadside park there all over when she start looking for him in the right area


That’s crazy! Wow I bet that was a fun day!!!!


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

I have picked 1000s of trumpets and they are about the only one that never gets easier to see. Once you spot one they are normally everywhere around it at least lol. My spots didn't produce this year like the rest of shrooms. Did find a bunch of honeys this week.


----------



## Katie Striegle (Aug 16, 2019)

Sparky23 said:


> I have picked 1000s of trumpets and they are about the only one that never gets easier to see. Once you spot one they are normally everywhere around it at least lol. My spots didn't produce this year like the rest of shrooms. Did find a bunch of honeys this week.


Wow that is seriously awesome!!!! I noticed they were all around when I spotted the first group


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

I found a patch of trumpets in lake county over Labor Day weekend!


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

No shrooms around me woods are dry about an inch down even with the recent rain .


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Katie Striegle said:


> That’s crazy! Wow I bet that was a fun day!!!!


 think about it only took us about two hours to do it


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Found these around the yard. Do not remember seeing this variety before. Any idea what they are?


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

May be fawn mushrooms. My country house yard is full of them.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

No wood around:
*fawn mushroom*, is a mushroom that belongs to the large genus _Pluteus_. It is found on rotten logs, roots and tree stumps and is widely distributed. It can also grow on sawdust and other wood waste.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I had an old maple that we cut down a few years ago. Fawns everywhere in that area.


----------



## rugbym10sflyu (Jan 19, 2011)

any good tips for finding black trumpets? been searching for years and just cant see them!


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

rugbym10sflyu said:


> any good tips for finding black trumpets? been searching for years and just cant see them!


Black Trumpets are the hardest to find because they are black and grow in black soil. They are my favorite wild mushroom. Their flavor is very unique and they are the best wild mushroom to use in recipes, and great on pizza. 
They are mycorrhizal and symbiotic with oak trees. Look in oak dominated forest. 
In mossy and or clear soil. Not typically found in leaf clutter. Often found near chanterelles.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

Today I picked chicken of the woods, cinnabar chanterelles, black Trumpets and puff balls. Good short walk in the woods.


----------



## rob0311 (May 11, 2012)

So my wifefound this growing on a stump by our driveway. I’ve been out of town for work and I believe it to be a chicken....of some sort. Anyway looks like it’s on the decline also. Never seen one before but they sure do catch your eye.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

bobberbill said:


> I had an old maple that we cut down a few years ago. Fawns everywhere in that area.


Seen a real big mushroom under one of my spruce trees today that looked like a fawn mushroom. Not to far from the other mushrooms in the yard.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

rob0311 said:


> So my wifefound this growing on a stump by our driveway. I’ve been out of town for work and I believe it to be a chicken....of some sort. Anyway looks like it’s on the decline also. Never seen one before but they sure do catch your eye.


Yes chicken of the woods..Laetiporus sulphureus. Edible but your right on the declining and not so good like this imo. Next year a good chance it will return like many of mine do.


----------



## The Hunt for Dinner (Jan 17, 2019)

I hope in the near future my mushroom spots kick in. It hasn’t been producing chanterelles like I hoped so far and the black trumpets are non existent right now. My cinnabar spot produced early this season for some reason. I’m glad I went out and checked it when I did or I would have missed out u til next year.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

rugbym10sflyu said:


> any good tips for finding black trumpets? been searching for years and just cant see them!


Have you done much mushroom hunting since we got the certification?


----------



## rugbym10sflyu (Jan 19, 2011)

Petronius said:


> Have you done much mushroom hunting since we got the certification?


oh yeah, lots of shrooming! chickens have been going off lately for me. Been in lots of beech oak forests that produce a lot of chanterelles but I think I just can't see the black trumpets. How has your foraging been going this year?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

rugbym10sflyu said:


> oh yeah, lots of shrooming! chickens have been going off lately for me. Been in lots of beech oak forests that produce a lot of chanterelles but I think I just can't see the black trumpets. How has your foraging been going this year?


I've only been to a couple of spots. Found some more reishi today. Waiting for some oysters to come out from the place I found a few months ago.
Going out in a week or so to my blewit and shrimp of the woods spot. I have to check on my chicken spot too.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Found these today in a nature park in Southfield.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

The two in the pictures above were on the same tree.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

This cutie was hosting a visitor for lunch.

Why can’t find the name of this one.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Petronius said:


> Found these today
> 
> 
> View attachment 433657


Great find petronius. All three of my reshi tree's were a bust this year.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

jeffm said:


> Great find petronius. All three of my reshi tree's were a bust this year.


I found them in a small city nature park next to the walk path. The icture makes them look bigger but the reishi are only a couple of inches wide. Have to wait and see if they get bigger. The oysters I was looking for have not come out, but I did find the tree they were growing on a few months ago.


----------



## rugbym10sflyu (Jan 19, 2011)

good finds! definitely finding a bunch of shrimp right now in ingham county


----------



## rork (Dec 22, 2016)

Petronius said:


> This cutie was hosting a visitor for lunch.
> 
> Why can’t find the name of this one.
> 
> ...


I am not certain from just that one picture, but consider the chances that it is a button of Amanita muscaria (fly agaric). I saw tons over the weekend in Presque Isle. They are common in SE Michigan too though. Somewhat more common in conifers, but not restricted to them. There's scaring and fattening at stem bottom, and an obvious partial veil (ring). Light yellow to orangish cap mostly, white gills. Not sure I've ever seen it be red in MI, but elsewhere it is.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

rork said:


> I am not certain from just that one picture, but consider the chances that it is a button of Amanita muscaria (fly agaric). I saw tons over the weekend in Presque Isle. They are common in SE Michigan too though. Somewhat more common in conifers, but not restricted to them. There's scaring and fattening at stem bottom, and an obvious partial veil (ring). Light yellow to orangish cap mostly, white gills. Not sure I've ever seen it be red in MI, but elsewhere it is.


I figured it was an Amanita, but the yellow color threw me off. I found a web page with one just like it, the American Fly Agaric Mushroom (yellow variant).

*Isabella Conservation District Environmental Education Program*

http://midmichigannatureandscience.blogspot.com/2015/10/native-species-profile-american-fly.html


----------

